# FuelFilter!!!



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

Anyone do it on their car??? I am thinking of doing it soon... VW says it is lifetime, but I don't know with all the horrible gas in CA... My fuel economy is just horrible, and Idle isn't stable... I have read some instructions on how to do it, and all... But was just curious if anyone has done it???


[Modified by Bboble, 10:53 PM 3-1-2003]


----------



## vwautotech (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

its very simple, though you need to raise the car up, since it is located in front of the right rear wheel, all you need is a couple of wrenches and a screwdriver, and a drip pan. Becareful since fuel system will still be under high presure.
Dave


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (vwautotech)*

Thanks for the help, I think I will tackle it one of these weekends... BTW, what are the symptoms of a bad, or clogged fuel filter???
TIA!!!


----------



## GaltLine (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

So is it a 40k change or a lifetime part? I've heard differing reports. I had mine changed at 40k miles but not at 80k.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (GaltLine)*

VW claims it is a lifetime part, but I don't buy it... It is just like an air filter or oil filter... It cleans air, or oil... Eventually you need to replace those because they get clogged, and don't work as designed... Same with fuelfilters... If they where not there to clean fuel, you wouldn't need them... Fuel has particules, and other crap, so it needs to be changed every 50K to 60K I think!!! I am at about 64K miles, and I am planning on doing it!!!


----------



## GaltLine (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

Thanks Bboble. Good to see you hanging around this forum to keep it on life support.


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (GaltLine)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thanks Bboble. Good to see you hanging around this forum to keep it on life support.[HR][/HR]​No problem... I wish some topics would be posted... This engine is a passat, and A4, and A6 engine... But not that many people talk about them... Maybe it is a lack of problems, But I doubt it!!!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

Just for people with 2000's, and maybe other years... I called up a parts place today to see if I had to order one... Well they have them in stock, but they said there are two types... One with a bracket, and one without!!! I am just about ready to check mine, but thought I would mention that, and see if anyone knew why!!!


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

I guess I have the one with a bracket... There is a bracket holding it in... Part number is 8E0201678A


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

I bought one from GermanAutoParts. Haven't used it yet. I had the filter replaced at 25K. I don't have that paperwork with me, but I remember it was a NAPA filter. My order with GermanParts does not list a part number. It cost $12.50. 
The filter I had replaced did not have a bracket attached to it. Neither does the one I got from GermanParts.


[Modified by JimH, 1:43 PM 3-6-2003]


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (JimH)*

Maybe I am confused by the whole thing!!! Maybe I am thinking the bracket that holds it to the car... I assume they all have that... Other thing is, that is where I got the part number from... Anyone else... I plan on getting one tommorow!!!


----------



## Amokwa (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: FuelFilter!!! (Bboble)*

Bboble, have you fitted the fuel filter ? Notice any changes ?


----------

